

Gumroad Stories: CSSHat - joshbuckley
http://blog.gumroad.com/post/25181366561/gumroad-stories-csshat

======
mnicole
Can someone with more experience in CSS optimization take a look at some of
the code output and see if utilizing something like CSSHat actually worths?
Looking at it is a bit of an eyesore, but I can't discern whether or not it
would really affect performance.

VisualIdiot's export: <http://jsfiddle.net/csshat/a725h/>

musHo's export: <http://jsfiddle.net/csshat/d99Hk/>

------
pdufour
nice

